

Why Google is Right to Fear Windows Phone More Than iOS - kristiandupont
http://www.reddit.com/r/windowsphone/comments/20kb5e/whats_wrong_with_search_in_the_windows_store_in/cg4680p?context=10

======
valarauca1
The real problem for Google is that corporate business and windows are
attached at the hip. Even if Google released the best thing since sliced
bread, the operating system. It would still take Corporate America 7-10 years
to transition to that platform, at which point Microsoft would have cloned
most of its features, or even 1/4 of its features.

Then the decision would be settled by legacy application support. Which
windows would likely win.

